# A little senior's big news



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni's ideal weight is 38 lbs.









For the last several years, she has been weighing in at about 44 lbs.







She even reached 46 lbs at one point.









Well, she was diagnosed with thyroid problems, put on rx meds, and a serious diet. I switched her from a carb-based kibble to one high in protein and fat. 

Other than her cake and a few fries to celebrate her birthday last week, she is only consuming about 1/2 her usual dehydrated meat snacks (Hey, she's a beagle mix, she HAS to have snacks!







)

We had a weigh-in yesterday, and --- drum roll please --- since December, Zamboni has lost 4 pounds! 

Zamboni now weighs 38.6 lbs!









We had a mini-celebration in the vet's office lobby. She gave high- fives and high-tens to all of the techs and receptionists! Hooray! 

(We're going to DQ to celebrate!







)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wooo hoo!! WTG Zamboni!! Keep that girlish figure.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

oh yeah!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> QuoteWe're going to DQ to celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the perfect way to celebrate! My mom's cure for anything is ice cream. And she swears DQ ice cream is GOOD for you because it's made differently. If you question her on that, she can't tell you why or how, but she's stickin' with her story. Good enough for me - we look for any excuse to go to DQ!

Way to go Zamboni!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats wonderful news!!! Congradulations to both of you!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Way to go Zamboni!!!


----------

